# Hermit crabs



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, this is hypothetical... My brother wants one of two things, a male super delta male betta, or a hermit crab. when he came to ask me if it would work, i fancy myself a fish expert, i took the diplomatic route and said to see into getting both. first off, can he? second off, if so, what does he have to do to keep the peace. he told me his fears of torn fins so i told him that there is always the trusty rubber band on "the claw" trick. i thank you in advance.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is a bad idea to keep them together aquitic hermit crabs are saltwater the rest need a good amount of land if your asking which one to get Bettas I am pretty sure live longer are easier to care for hermit crabs need humidity and a larger enclosure.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you. i will let him know. though i think he likes the crabbies more, suites him. so not both, only one or seprate, got it! thanks again.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

your typical hermit cran you see in stores are land crabs they will drown in water, but they do need moist environments, and yes like choc said the other crabs are marine crabs. he might find land hermit crabs more fun. they are social so you can get at least 2 or maybe 3 a basic 10 gallon tank does nicely for them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You will have to help him with care.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i figured that much...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would get a Betta in a 10 gallon it is less work and you can even add friends or you can get a 10 gallon and add only Thai Micro Crabs not real crabs there small and freshwater fully aquatic.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yep, most hermits arent aquatic, and even if they were, they are not compatible.

make sure to give him the proper care of bettas!


why would you rubber band the poor hermits claw? How horrible!

Thats like rubber-banding your arm to your face....how horrible...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I thinkit was a joke. http://www.google.com/#hl=en&spell=...76e1f2affee4f5&bpcl=36601534&biw=1024&bih=506


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

oh thanks Choc! I was worried phew!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome and I dont think anyone could put a rubberband on there claws there so small.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i meant the large claw meant to protect the crab and to cover the shell opening. that could do some damage. he has opted to buy a a male super delta boy we saw and placed on hold. the fish has an ice blue color with a white stripe at the end of all fins. he shines when placed under a light. and he costs $12! the breeder has a pedegree with the fish that proves him to be part of a spawn of halfmoons that are currently selling for $50+!!! The same breeder has CTs that i adore, obsessed with that tail type! we are excited for his upcoming arival, only got to wait for the female that he promised some lady and we will have him! and no, he has not stolen our money yet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad hes in to the addictive world of Bettas are you going to use a 10 gallon and how many decorations will you use?


----------



## OhNoLenX (Aug 28, 2012)

Hermit crabs are boring, they smell and they pinch... least from my experience.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There nocturnal too interesting wild caught but are you using a 10 gallon tank that would have been used for the crabs?


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting Idea choc, wander where I can find them though, dont think pet shops around here will have them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have what?


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Have what?



Thai Micro Crabs


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

tzhanks yeah they are great but they are so small do not keep them with most fish.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

we were going to use either a 10 gallon or a 20 gallon. We decided to look up the water plants in oklahoma, for he wants this to look like one of our 6 ponds outside, 20 acres has bennifets. currently investigating this odd green algea, see it everywhere. and as for rocks, we have live rock, now dead rock. same as is in my tank. we also have rose rocks see pic below. our choice of this rock is because the fact that rose rocks are extremely rare and the only place to find them on earth is Noble Oklahoma, our hometown. there are thousands here! yeah, they can be found elsewhere, but is is extremely rare. here, you looke down and there they are. heres the picture... they are crystals made of sand!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the rock. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_rock


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i know! its just hard to believe that a tiny town like Noble has something so rare, and few people even notice it! we must have a few houndred of them at our house so we just go outside and pick the up. there more common near the water so we go to our ponds, again 6, or the small lake we made and look. they stain the water a little though, but after a water change it is clear again. the male betta should arive at the store tomarrow so we are excited about that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I read thre found in not just you area.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

it is super rare in other areas, like finding a diamond in a bowl of pudding rare. in oklahoma we have an 80 mile circle of them, but most are in Noble.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The rock is nice but honestly looks a little rough so dont forget the nylon test.


----------

